# Can I burn dual layer DVDs with my iMac?



## Mario8672 (Oct 29, 2007)

It's the iMac in my sig.


Thanks


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 29, 2007)

I believe so, but you can always check in the System Profiler, in Disk Burning.


----------



## Mikuro (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes, but apparently only DVD+R DL and not DVD-R DL. That's what MacTracker says.


----------



## Mario8672 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks. I can.


----------



## icemanjc (Oct 29, 2007)

Mikuro said:


> Yes, but apparently only DVD+R DL and not DVD-R DL. That's what MacTracker says.



Hmm, I thought it would be the other way around.


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 29, 2007)

icemanjc said:


> Hmm, I thought it would be the other way around.



It will say in the Disk Burning section of System Profiler.


----------



## Mario8672 (Oct 29, 2007)

yea, I checked just now. It will burn DVD+R DL


----------



## dah (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes you can. I needed to copy a dual layer and did. Using disk utility you create a disk image that you then copy. Takes a while but works fine,


----------

